# Travel advice sought for Denmark



## presco (Feb 18, 2007)

We are going to Denmark for the first time in late July/early August.

Does anyone have any advice or contacts to help us find good campsites? Are there any site directories?

Do we need to pre-book or can we just turn up? 

I have seen references to sites for overnight stops where you can stay 1 night from 8.00pm until 10am (wild camping not allowed). Are the facilities on these sites any good and do they have hook-ups.

Hope someone in MF land has been to Denmark and can advise us


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if this offer is still available presco but some years ago we went to Denmark with a caravan. We booked a sailing with DFDS from Harwich to Esbjerg as a holiday package from their holiday brochure- ie sailing plus 7 nights campsite vouchers. The reduction on the price of an ordinary sailing was quite dramatic and the vouchers were all accepted with no hassle.

I won't give you names of campsites as they may no longer be there but they were all good quality and we thoroughly enjoyed the holiday.

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Been to Denmark many times you will need a scandinavian camping card. We applied for ours in advance and you just pay the fee on arrival at the first campsite. Cost is about £6 it is valid for a year and can also be used in Sweden and Norway. link below might help. I am not sure if this is the site where you can download the camping booklet or not. http://www.danskecampingpladser.dk/camping/camping.nsf/WebStart?OpenForm&s=uk


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Never needed a camping card in 2004 at any of the sites I stayed at! I would just turn up without one because if it is demanded, you can always buy it at the site.
You can pick up a very good free campsite guide at most sites and tourist offices or for more information click >here< Some sites offer over night deals called "Quickstops" This is what I think you are referring to and as long as you turn up after 9pm and leave before 10am you only pay roughly 2/3rds of the nightly charge. I did try this but found it makes for a long day and did not really suit our style of touring.

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

yes, we have been to Denmark several times on our tours to and from Scandinavia:

Some camp sites do indeed require the "Camping Card Scandinavia", but on these you can get it upon arrival. I would see no need for pre-booking. Camp sites are abundant, and the average standard is very high. 

There is a late-arrival-early-departure stopover scheme called "Quick-Stop" on many camp sites, if I remember correctly it applies if you arrive after 21:00 and depart before 09:00.

BTW, while "wild camping" is indeed forbidden; "overnight parking" is not! And almost all motorway service stations provide (usually free) sanitary stations for MHs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just the job, Boff Peedee and Redsonya I'm off to Denmark at the end of next month and have been watching this thread with interest.

Regards Frank


----------

